# crypt curl?



## buddman (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm wondering if i have some mineral deficiency in my tank...i have a beautiful crypt wenditi ...however the outside edges of the leaves all curl under....wondering if anyone had answers.. ty


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi buddman,

I used to have problems with curled leaves on my crypts. I found that increasing my dosage of potassium and calcium basically eliminated the problem.


----------

